# 75 gal rework



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all,
In a few weeks time my 75 will be freed up to put the fish from the 55 into it.
I have
2 x angels 3"
3 x festivum, smallest 2", largest about 3"
1 X Keyhole about 2 1/2"
1 X clown pleco 3"

I know when they go into the 75 my little brain will say I need more fish.
My thoughts
1- Add 2 more festivum for a total of 5 cause I like the way they school. (this could wind up to much for the tank?)
2- Add 3 more Angels for a total of 5 (also maybe to much, but also was wanting color and I like the calico ones, then maybe I'll dump the fake flowers) 
3- Add 2 or 3 Keyholes and hope my current one likes one so I can have a pair.

Help guys, all (I don't think so), some or none of the above?
I also have a 3" severum that I was thinking about reintroducing. But I am almost loathe to try it since she was such an ogre to this group in the first place.

Thanks for the input and here are some pics. Thinking the keyhole is male? These little guys are tuff to sex.

And no that's not fungus on his tail. it's a water spot on the glass.  






The dominate one's "Feed Me" colors


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Definitely add more angels. Unless you have a pair, one is going to constantly harass the other. I wasn't able to keep only 2 angels together in a 90 gallon tank.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

mambee said:


> Definitely add more angels. Unless you have a pair, one is going to constantly harass the other. I wasn't able to keep only 2 angels together in a 90 gallon tank.


Thanks mambee, maybe I have a pair and don't know it. I have had them about 8 or 9 months. The occasional chase, but all in all they get on fine.
Any Ideas if I need to find fish of similar size? I don't know how juvies would fare? And if I do have a pair that might be a disaster. UGH so many questions.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I had 2 angels in a 90 gallon tank for about 6 months and they got along fine for most of the time. Then one started relentlessly chasing the other. I removed the one being used and put him in my 150 gallon tank which has large severums, silver dollars and an uaru, where he thrives. I tried moving the dominant angel in with him about a year later and the formerly non-dominant angel became dominant and harassed the other.

I purchased 5 juvenile angels about 3 months ago that I added to the 150, and they are pretty much ignored by the adult angel. I even tried adding the formerly dominant angel to the mix, but he kept getting chased by the other adult angel.

Long story short, I don't think that you will have any problems adding several juveniles to your tank.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I appreciate you sharing your experience. Little angels maybe in my future. I will also keep a close eye on the 2 I have.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Debby,

I would also suggest adding a few more Keyholes. They are a shy species and would prefer to be with a few "friends".


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> Hi Debby,
> 
> I would also suggest adding a few more Keyholes. They are a shy species and would prefer to be with a few "friends".


Thanks Chris, I do really like the idea of more keyholes.

Deb


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Thought I'd update on the progress of this tank.
Old decor. What it looked like when the Pearsei and Oscar were in it.



New décor (not sure if I'm finished) but liking the found wood look. And Sorry, but I know the Angels won't feel at home without their Arch.
Second pic is with lights out. Shows the color of the PFS and gravel combo better.





And 2 of the 3 new little angels in quarantine with 5 Bleeding heart tetras.





Still on the hunt for some more Keyholes, may have to mail order them.

Please fire away with any comments or suggestions.

Debby


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Looks great. I would add some low fuss live plants like Anubias and Java fern which hopefully the festivums will not try to eat.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

mambee said:


> Looks great. I would add some low fuss live plants like Anubias and Java fern which hopefully the festivums will not try to eat.


Thanks mambee! I was thinking some live plants were in order, but wasn't sure where to start.
I can grow vegetables just fine, my track record with water plants is dismal. :lol:
Gonna give it a whirl though.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

And the introductions have begun.



The sub-dominate angel seems to have adopted the little ones.





The keyhole needs buddies or he is forever going to think he is an angelfish.



Smooth sailing so far.
Deb


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice looking tank Deb!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice looking tank Deb!


That means a lot coming from you Iggy, Thank you!

I added another fake bamboo on the right for the festivum and then tossed in all 16 fish yesterday morning. Parameters still at 0,0, and 5, 24 hrs later. So it's looking good.



Ran out to the LFS yesterday and found keyhole juvies, 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 inches, so I brought 4 home. They are quarantined for now and I know I probably can't keep them all in here when they grow, but I am so hoping for a pair to form.



In a few weeks when everybody is settled I am going to try and start replacing some fake plants with live ones.
Deb


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking good Deb! The sand and gravel mix looks a lot better. Good on you for QTing your new additions before putting them in with the others! Good luck with them!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> Looking good Deb! The sand and gravel mix looks a lot better. Good on you for QTing your new additions before putting them in with the others! Good luck with them!


Thank you, Chris!
The sand is 20 lbs white and 20 lbs tan PFS with about 10 lbs of the original gravel.
And yes, I have learned the HARD way over the years about QTing.
Sure was fun figuring out how to anchor the wood!  Thanks for the link in your post, it was a big help.

Deb


----------

